# HOTE



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

I am interested in the Aristocraft HO Train Engineer. I run track power with an Aristocraft 10amp Ultima and a track side TE as a throttle. I only have a simple loop and run 1 loco at a time. I'm planning an expansion in the spring and would like to run multi locos simultaneously with a TE in each. By choice, I run mostly small stuff so a HOTE seems to be a good alternative. I've researched MLS but all topics I can find use the HOTE with battery power. Is there anything special I'd have to do to power the HOTE from the rails and use it on board for a throttle?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The HOTE is a good unit for very low amperage motors(locomotives) I'm one of the ones using it with battery power and presently have 2 of them in operation. One is in the 2-2-0 Shorty and the other is in a USA 44 ton truck powered "Goose". 

They must be treated with care when using them in the larger G gauge locomotives. 

Certainly don't see why they wouldn't work installed in a small loco. 

Try it.... 

Would suggest pulling very short trains with the locomotive so you don't over drive it. 

You might wait for the new Aristo Craft TE to be introduced. It's much more powerful.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

HOTE requires very clean DC for power, they supply a cap to put across the out put of your power supply.. It is a HO scale receiver, 1 amp, 16 volts is max I beleive.. You will have to run the track side TE in linear mode & limit the voltage to 16 volts.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I run my HOTE in a LGB rail truck. I have had no problems at all in over 3 years, and it fits very nicely in the tool box. 

My power source is the Aristo 27mhzTE feeding the track in linear mode and I run the rail truck as a second unit on the track. 

The rail truck ois a 'fast' engine and runs well with most other slower engines using track power from the 27mhz TE. 

I also do this with my RDC which has the 3 amp onboard 75 mhz TE. The RDC runs faster than most other engines I have.


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

I run HOTE in G Doozie Railbus and G Bachmann Railtruck. 
Use battery power, Aristo Li-Ion 22 volt for power. 
They both work great, more power than needed but I just don’t run at fast speed, but they do run very nicely at scale speed, 
Use the same transmitter for other TE 75 MHz boards in larger engines pulling more amps. 

KC


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note the HOTE transmitter is different than the G transmitter in that it has a magnet on the bottom for resetting the HOTE for reprogramming it. 

I added a reed sensor to my 75 mhz unit and use a magnet to reset it. 

No drilling big holes for the reset switch!!! 

A strong magnet will go through most plastics and trigger the reed inside.


----------

